# Bernie Kidded!!!



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Opened barn door at 5am to find 2 beautiful baby boys!!!

















Everyone is doing well ! I wish I could spend all day with them!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Cuties! I have to wait until April for kids :kidblack: :-(


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

soooo cute!!! congrats!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww....I want babies!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable! Congrats!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

YAY for Bernie :stars: Congrats :hug: Love their little salt and pepper 
ears  The face on that first one is just adorable , love them both 
WELL DONE BERNIE


----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! What a nice surprise


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thought I'd post a better pic of this little guy


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

What darling little faces! I am waiting on my own right now -should be any day
Congratulations!:fireworks:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Rusty said:


> What darling little faces! I am waiting on my own right now -should be any day Congratulations!:fireworks:


Waiting is soooo hard lol my boys where bouncing little energetic fur balls this morning I love having babies!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Awe...so very cute. I love their fuzzy little faces!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Aw, yay!!! :dance:


----------

